# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  تصاميمي  المتواضعه في شهر محرم و صفر

## جنة الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد و آله محمد

اليوم بما اني مشتركه في دورة التصميم باشراف اختنا الغاليه اميرة المرح

حبية اجيب لكم تصاميمي المتواضعه اللي صممتها في هذين الشهرين العظيمين

ان شاء الله يحوزوا على اعجابكم 




هؤلاء في ايام عاشوراء










وهذا في اربعين الامام الحسين





يوجد المزيد لكني اكتفية بهذا القدر

صحيح هم تصاميم متواضعه لكن ان شاء الله بعد اخذ الدوره راح نطور  :embarrest:  ان شاء الله


دمتم بخير يااارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوين مرة 

خصوصا الأول والثاني

رهيبين حيل

ان شاء الله تستفيدي من هاي الدورة

----------


## جنة الحسين

مشكووره اختي على الاطراء 
هذا من ذووقش حبابه
دمتِ بخير

----------


## سيناريو

*أهلين حبيبتي* 
*شكلي باصادقش عشان تصيري جنبي في الفصل في الدوره هههههه*

*إلى الأماااااااااااااااااااااام خيه جنة الحسين* 
*تسلم ايدك* 

*وإن شالله*
* من احسن لأحسن*

----------


## جنة الحسين

اهلين اختي سيناريو 
خلاص اتفقنا نجلس جنب بعض و نصير اصحاب

مشكوره خيتي على مدحش

دمتِ بخير

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بارك الله فيك*
*وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## جنة الحسين

شكرا لكِ على المرور

----------


## Princess

ما شالله حلوين ومرتبين 
ولا عاد تصميم الأربعين
عجبني بالمره
تسلم الأيادي 
غاليتي جنة الحسين 
تسلمي حبابه وان شالله نكون عند حسن ظنش  
من قدي وعندي متدربات زيكم هيك مجتهدات وظريفات ههههههه عجبتوني اجل انتين وسيناريو جنب بعض بالصف هااا.. :wink: 
موفقين يارب
وبنتظار 7 ربيع على احر من الجمر للبدايه 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جنة الحسين

مشكوره غاليتنا اميرة المرح على اطرائك و الحمد لله انهم عجبووكم

بصراحه كنت انتظر رأيك - معلمتنا - 

و ايه خلاص اني و سيناريو صرنا صاحبات  :bigsmile: 

موفقين اخواتي

----------

